# CHINA BARRICADING PEOPLE ** IN ** INFECTED CITIES! Roads being Blocked with Piles of Dirt,



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 25, 2020)

*"As of 5:30 PM eastern US time Friday, January 24, 2020, about 46 MILLION people in 16 cities in China, are under LOCKDOWN Quarantine, as a new virus spreads like wildfire, killing HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS.  No one can enter or leave the cities involved.

The Chinese Army has deployed 50,000 troops to surround Wuhan, with orders "SHOOT TO KILL" anyone trying to escape as hundreds are trying to flee the cities-- ON FOOT -- because there is NO FOOD.

Armored Vehicles are on the streets as more and more videos emerge of infected citizens dropping-dead as they walk!

Never before in the modern history of human existence, have 46 Million people been Quarantined; yet that is exactly what is taking place in China today."* 

CHINA BARRICADING PEOPLE ** IN ** INFECTED CITIES!  Roads being Blocked with Piles of Dirt, Phone Lines off, Hospitals OUT of Supplies

It's a thing right out of a movie.


----------



## TomParks (Jan 25, 2020)

They are being punished for torturing and eating rodents, dogs, and cats. Always pays to have a supply of food, water, bullets, and silver/gold on hand.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 25, 2020)

But isn't Jian Forest Park in Taiwan?


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 25, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mani...disease-lab-amid-rcmp-investigation-1.5211567


----------



## whitehall (Jan 25, 2020)

Business as usual?


----------



## Desperado (Jan 25, 2020)

Just a note to remember:  According to Wikipedia, there is only one biosafety level 4 (the highest level) lab in China. And it's in Wuhan, where the coronavirus outbreak started


----------



## MindWars (Jan 25, 2020)

US cities on high alert as two coronavirus cases are confirmed and 63 people are tested | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 25, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> *"As of 5:30 PM eastern US time Friday, January 24, 2020, about 46 MILLION people in 16 cities in China, are under LOCKDOWN Quarantine, as a new virus spreads like wildfire, killing HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS.  No one can enter or leave the cities involved.
> 
> The Chinese Army has deployed 50,000 troops to surround Wuhan, with orders "SHOOT TO KILL" anyone trying to escape as hundreds are trying to flee the cities-- ON FOOT -- because there is NO FOOD.
> 
> ...


Dude, last reported death toll was 41.

Let's lay off the conspiracy theory crap, ok?


----------



## Desperado (Jan 25, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > *"As of 5:30 PM eastern US time Friday, January 24, 2020, about 46 MILLION people in 16 cities in China, are under LOCKDOWN Quarantine, as a new virus spreads like wildfire, killing HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS.  No one can enter or leave the cities involved.
> ...


Death Toll is now 42 and 56 million are now Quarantine*, 
So what is the Conspiracy you are talking about?*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 25, 2020)

42 dead, 1400 infected.

This is going to be bad, global warming alarmists need to buy helmets.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 25, 2020)

Some good information on the situation.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 25, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Just a note to remember:  According to Wikipedia, there is only one biosafety level 4 (the highest level) lab in China. And it's in Wuhan, where the coronavirus outbreak started


According to what I've been reading it has two labs there.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 25, 2020)

TomParks said:


> They are being punished for torturing and eating rodents, dogs, and cats. Always pays to have a supply of food, water, bullets, and silver/gold on hand.


What else are they supposed to eat?

The primary source of protein in China is pork. However, all of their pigs are dying off from the African Swine Fever virus epidemic. It's an extremely contagious hemorrhagic fever. Like ebola for pigs.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 25, 2020)

Eat like a savage.....die like a savage


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 25, 2020)

We'll know first hand what this virus is really like very soon....now that it's beginning to spread in the US.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 25, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > They are being punished for torturing and eating rodents, dogs, and cats. Always pays to have a supply of food, water, bullets, and silver/gold on hand.
> ...


This guy in the video carries his valuable pig around with him.
abg on Twitter


----------



## theHawk (Jan 25, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> *"As of 5:30 PM eastern US time Friday, January 24, 2020, about 46 MILLION people in 16 cities in China, are under LOCKDOWN Quarantine, as a new virus spreads like wildfire, killing HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS.  No one can enter or leave the cities involved.
> 
> The Chinese Army has deployed 50,000 troops to surround Wuhan, with orders "SHOOT TO KILL" anyone trying to escape as hundreds are trying to flee the cities-- ON FOOT -- because there is NO FOOD.
> 
> ...



Isn’t communism great?

Just think, this could be the US soon with Comrade Bernie or Lizzy Cheekbones as President.  Open borders allowing tens of millions of third world trash to fill our cities full of trash.


----------



## wamose (Jan 26, 2020)

It looks like the Wuhan diet, which is rich in bat and snake protein, isn't going to surpass the South Beach diet anytime soon.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 26, 2020)

CHECK IT OUT THIS IS OUT THIS A.M.  JUST FKN SPECIAL ISN'T IT

WHO’s Ex-Emergency Response Director Dies Suddenly Amid Coronavirus Outbreak


----------



## Desperado (Jan 26, 2020)

Let me get this straight:  Some idiot in China ate a Snake or a Bat, your choice and started a world wide virus? Resulting in 42 dead at last count and 56 million quarantined. Does this really make any sense to you?


----------



## MindWars (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh and get a load of this bs too..

I'VE SAID IN POST DAYS AGO THEY ARE DOING THIS TO FEAR THEIR MORONS INTO A VACCINE.........  These vaccines will be very special LMFAO your just to stupid to believe it ---- research it------  etc...





New Research Casts Doubt Coronavirus Epidemic Started At Wuhan Food Market


----------



## Desperado (Jan 26, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > They are being punished for torturing and eating rodents, dogs, and cats. Always pays to have a supply of food, water, bullets, and silver/gold on hand.
> ...


Seriously if it came down to snakes or bats, I would have to become a vegetarian with bean sprouts and noodles


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > *"As of 5:30 PM eastern US time Friday, January 24, 2020, about 46 MILLION people in 16 cities in China, are under LOCKDOWN Quarantine, as a new virus spreads like wildfire, killing HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS.  No one can enter or leave the cities involved.
> ...



Dude, stuff it.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 26, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...


 No.  Stop spreading lies and conspiracies.  It's actively harmful to the community and it rots your brain.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jan 28, 2020)

*Bill Gates Caught Funding Netflix Docu-series PANDEMIC Where He Is The Hero






*


----------



## fncceo (Jan 28, 2020)

This isn't a very scary virus.  It has a mortality rate of under 3% (Ebola has up to 90% mortality in Africa where treatments are not available).  It has an R0 of under 5 (measles has an R0 up to 18).  There are fewer than 50 cases outside of China, all of which are contained.  It is airborne only on droplets, so masks and gloves are very effective PPE.

We may find our species being challenged by a killer virus again some day, but 2019 CV isn't it.


----------

